

Building Blocks of Startup Success – Authenticity - soci_rich
http://www.bootstrappingindependence.com/bootstrapping/building-blocks-of-startup-success-%E2%80%93-authenticity/

======
lovelyLaney
Authenticity is important, but don't a lot of startup founders generally
behave in their own way, and get known for it? Maybe that's a self selecting
group tho...

------
iksor99
>)

